# Tarantula Safe Adhesive?



## R McP (Sep 17, 2011)

After a quick search I didn't find anything anything about adhesive so I decided to make a thread. Can anyone tell me what adhesive will be safe for use on a cage for my T.

Thanks in advance, Ryan.


----------



## Hobo (Sep 17, 2011)

I think anything that isn't excessively "sticky" and has a rough texture (a rough texture will probably encourage them to pick at it more) will be fine, as long as you don't have it sticky side facing them.
I wouldn't do things like duct tape, as I would think they are easily peeled back by fangs, and the glue is very "gummy".

I use packing tape in a lot of my enclosures to block off ventilation, and have had no problems, even with some individuals that peel some off.
It sticks well, without leaving any residue, and doesn't gum them up when they peel it off.
I would suggest changing it out periodically, as even old tape tends to get very gummy and leave residue.

EDIT:
For some reason I read that as adhesive _tape_.
For general adhesive, I use hot glue. Dries fast, no fumes, and safe. Just don't burn yourself!
I would think crazy glue would be alright too.
Most other glues would be ok as well, if allowed to cure completely to the point of no longer being able to smell any fumes before introduction of the spider.


----------



## R McP (Sep 17, 2011)

Will that work instead of silicon for holding the cage walls together


----------



## Hobo (Sep 17, 2011)

If your working with acrylic, acrylic cement works well.
If you're working with glass, I don't know of any other way of gluing them together reliably, without using silicone.


----------



## Vilurum (Sep 17, 2011)

I can also second hot glue for whatever use you need it for, no problems at all with it.


----------



## R McP (Sep 17, 2011)

The tank will most likely be made of plexi so i guess i will use hot glue.


----------



## jebbewocky (Sep 21, 2011)

Hot glue gradually comes apart. Don't use it.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Sep 21, 2011)

the best thing for permanently bonding the plexi is 2 part epoxi that you get from walmart or other store, its clear, and if you get the 5 minute epoxy it will hold very fast...


----------



## R McP (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you i figured hot glue wouldnt work but was not sure


----------

